# Snake & scorpion wines



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Perfect for any event.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...corpion-rice-wines-leave-biting-headache.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewwww! That looks too much like something you'd see in a high school biology lab.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those poor snakes.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

That's kinda terrible. 

But, this gives me awesome ideas for a prop or two.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Plastic Ninja said:


> That's kinda terrible.
> 
> But, this gives me awesome ideas for a prop or two.


Spoken like a true haunter


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Those poor snakes.


Sometimes they have their payback. If the bottle is not completely full of liquid, and since the snakes are bottled alive, they have some breathing room and sometimes when the bottle is opened an angry snake pops out and bites the person(and when they are alive, their venom is plenty toxic!)


----------

